# Which classical composer would fit has perfect drinking buddy for deprofundis?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

:lol: Ockay this post is not to be taken as sereously, it was mad whit all does respect to humour giggles, plain utter joy of amusement...

Yah i want to know which dead or living composer would fit to be my drinking buddy, any Brandy or Cognac lover hmm, among the classical composer of nowaday or old time?
:tiphat: your pal deprofundis saluted warmly op his dear and loyal friends he cherrish and followers, friendly strangers.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Mussorgsky and Reger. They both drank themselves to death - I hope you don't follow suit.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Does deprofundis like toilet humor? Mozart and friends were known to write some dirty music when they were out drinking. That sounds like Klassik's kind of party!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do think that you and Mr Bach could have a nice drink and talk about your love for early music.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Haydn seems like he would be a fun guy. He'd be a happy drunk, unlike Beethoven who'd cry after a couple of drinks and ramble about his nephew.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> Haydn seems like he would be a fun guy. He'd be a happy drunk, unlike Beethoven who'd cry after a couple of drinks and ramble about his nephew.


FJ or Michael Haydn? :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Jean Barraque, he had that alcoholic death-wish thing going.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Gesualdo, of course. Keep your hands off his wife, mind you.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Gesualdo, of course. Keep your hands off his wife, mind you.


Why didn't I think of that...


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Mozart. I'm sure when he gets drunk he will improvise a couple "funny" pieces to entertain the day.

_"Leck mich im Arsch"_


----------

